

Quickipedia – Instant Wikipedia summaries with the power of autocomplete - seoguru
http://simplestepscode.com/quickipedia/

======
diegolo
Nice job, I'm working on something similar, now focussing on the ranking, just
a note: if I search 'picasso' I get a disambiguation page description, you
should try my json-wikipedia [1], it adds also a field with the 'type' of the
article, so it would be easy to remove the disambiguation/redirects ;)

[1] [https://github.com/diegoceccarelli/json-
wikipedia](https://github.com/diegoceccarelli/json-wikipedia)

